# Dossier Ipad - perdu synchro



## Grafy (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai besoin d'aide !!
Dans mon ipad  - j'ai environ 300 applications, regroupées dans des dossiers.
J'ai aussi un iphone 4.  Avec des applications similaires.
Lorsque je synchronise mes appareils (sous itunes dans mon pc) - je me trouve a perdre mes dossiers que j'ai crée. (le problème vient seulement avec l'ipad).
En une semaine j'ai téléchargé beaucoup d'applications sur mes deux appareils et chaque fois que je veux synchroniser mes appareils, -transfere mes applications acheté et téléchargé sur mon iphone vers mon ipad... je dois refaire TOUT les groupes ...

Je sélectionne mon appareil à gauche (ipad) et ensuite les onglets au dessus -APPS ... Ensuite j'ai synchroniser les applications.
Si je coche cette option - l'image à droite de mon ipad se transforme et supprime tout les dossiers (groupes). 
Et si je ne choisi pas l'option synchroniser les applications, toutes les applications sont en grisée , je ne peux pas choisir les applications manuellement ?!?! 
Aucun des appareils n'a été jailbraké !!

Y a t il un moyen de Sauvegarder les dossiers qu'on a créée ?
est-ce qu'on peut éviter de perdre les dossiers en installant des nouvelles applications via le système de synchronisation ? 



Quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------

